# Unser Lieblingsforum - Hilfe oder Flame only?



## Bulldoz (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo erstmal liebe Buffies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe mal eine Frage an euch und hoffe auf ehrliche Meinungen. Und zwar geht es um folgendes;
Ich persönlich bin nun seid über 2 Jahren bei Buffed angemeldet und Buffed selber kenne ich nun seid glaub 3 Jahren. Also ziemlich lange schon.

Wenn ich mich an die damaligen Threads erinnere, fallen mir sofort 2 Sachen auf... FREUNDLICHKEIT & HILFSBEREITSCHAFT. Hatte man sich damals noch einen Thread erstellt, wurde einem zu 95%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit vernünftig geholfen ohne das jemals ein Flame auftrat. Jetzt ist es irgendwie fast das Gegenteil. Die Freundlchkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft hat sich fast in Luft aufgelöst. Es kommen nurnoch Flames, arrogante oder sinnlose Antworten oder noch schlimmer; Beleidigungen. Woran liegt das bitte? Ist es nicht egal wenn jemand den XXX Thread aufmacht? Stellt euch bitte vor, wenn jeder so denken würde. Dann wäre das hier irgendwann ein totes Forum, weil keiner mehr einen Thread erstellt, da es ja schon einen davon gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sind manche auch nur geil auf ihren Postezähler?

Ich weis nicht woran es liegt, aber eins weis ich ganz genau; wenn sich das Forum hier nicht auf Dauer ändert, werde ich mir ein anderes Forum suchen oder es direkt ganz lassen. Würde es schade finden, da Buffed eigentlich immer das beste Forum war was ich kannte.


Was denkt ihr über das Forum hier mittlerweile und die Community.
Mfg Bulldoz aka Roklar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS. BITTE BITTE BITTE verkneift euch, egal ob 12 oder 50 alt, Flames, dumme Antworten oder Beledigungen jeglicher Art. Möchte einmal wieder einen Thread lesen, wo alles mit Anstand zu geht.


----------



## Larmina (14. Juni 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> PS. BITTE BITTE BITTE verkneift euch, egal ob 12 oder 50 alt, Flames, dumme Antworten oder Beledigungen jeglicher Art. Möchte einmal wieder einen Thread lesen, wo alles mit Anstand zu geht.


Sorry aber dafür hast du schonmal das falsche Thema gewählt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulldoz (14. Juni 2009)

Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf ^^ Noch nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JacobyVII (14. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Sorry aber dafür hast du schonmal das falsche Thema gewählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da muss ich ihm leider recht geben. wird sicher den einen oder anderen geben, der flamen MUSS..kA wieso wird aber so sein


und nun zum thema: 

finde es eigentlich auch schade, dass die community sich so verändert hat..liegt aber anscheinend nur an der WoW community, weil die hat sich ja auch so negativ verändert


bei lotro is das anders, da habe ich nie flames mitbekommen und es gab IMMER hilfreiche und nette antworten


----------



## Larmina (14. Juni 2009)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> bei lotro is das anders, da habe ich nie flames mitbekommen und es gab IMMER hilfreiche und nette antworten


Bis es irgendwann mal zu bekannt wird und die Flamer (GEISTIGE!!! Kiddys) Lotro anfangen


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (14. Juni 2009)

tjo... kommt Zeit kommt Veränderung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist nun mal so, dass die leute sich im Internet anonym fühlen und daher anders sind als im echten leben.

Außerdem hat sich scheinbar eine Profilierungs-not eingebürgert ( siehe b1ubb der zu jedem mist seinen senf geben muss, oder andere deren 3000 Posts zu 90% aus " /report" und nix weiter bestehen)

Man will halt einfach eine "online berühmtheit" werden.. ist genau wie in WoW ingame.. ich denke jeder kennt auf seinem Server leute die dafür bekannt sind, dass sie jede gelegenheit nutzen um sinnlose diskussionen im Handelschat zu führen. Meißt sind dies super erfolgreiche raider denen das Spiel nicht genug ist.. sie müssen es halt zum Status Server-Berühmtheit schaffen


----------



## Tikume (14. Juni 2009)

Und wenn Viki wieder Ihre Entjungferungsthreads machst, schickst Du ihr - erfreut über soviel Fürsorge - eine Tube Gleitgel nach Hause?


Meine Meinung ist:
Man kann gewisse Dinge erwarten. z.B. dass jemand erstmal 2 Minuten nachdenkt, einen Blick ins Forum wirft oder schaut in welches Forum könnte der Thread überhaupt passen.
Wenn jemand nicht bereit ist die simpelsten Dinge zu beachten muss er sich auch nicht über die Reaktionen wundern.


Solltest Du dich hierauf beziehen: Ich finde es ein Unding wenn jemand nicht einmal einen Blick ins Druidenforum geworfen hat, einen Thread ins allgemeine setzt und dann auch noch meint er habe intensiv gesucht.

Da gibt nur zwei Schlussfolgerungen:
1. Er ist geistig wirklich zurückgeblieben. Diese Möglichkeit habe ich aber mal verworfen.
2. Er ist ein fauler Typ der auch noch frech lügt. Und da muss er sich halt nicht wundern.


----------



## ReWahn (14. Juni 2009)

blizz legt das spiel seit einiger zeit immer mehr auf mainstream-spieler aus...
was erwartest du? dass damit das niveau der community steigt?
die einen forenuser sind eben diese leute, die selten wissen wovon sie reden und einfah aus prinzip zu allem etwas schreiben... 
die anderen sind durch die ungezählten "hilfe was ist Y!" "hallo hab da eine frage wo finde ich Z?" "Bitte helft mir! wo ist X?" threads inzwischen genervt...

ist unter 100 threads ma einer, der ne dumme frage enthält, die sich per blasc-db-suche klären lässt, stört das nicht...
sind von 100 threads 80 threads solche dummen fragen wurde der sinn eines forums nicht verstanden...

Foren sind eine Plattform für Diskussionene und Meinungsaustausch rund ums Spiel, und kein Google-Ersatz für denkfaule Leute...


----------



## ANubiZzz (14. Juni 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich an die damaligen Threads erinnere, fallen mir sofort 2 Sachen auf... FREUNDLICHKEIT & HILFSBEREITSCHAFT. Hatte man sich damals noch einen Thread erstellt, wurde einem zu 95%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit vernünftig geholfen ohne das jemals ein Flame auftrat



und genau das ist es.

Mit der zeit hat sich im Buffed forum eine menge an nützlichem, zigtausend fragen und Zig tausend antworten und sämtlichen themen hoch und runter angesammelt.
Natürlich kommen immer neue fragen denn auch die spielewelt entwickelt sich.

Aber, es werden immer wider fragen gestellt, Freds eröffnet zu immer gleichen themen, und irgendwann ist mann es leid. Dann kommen die flamen, was auch oft gerechtfertigt ist.  Etwas google oder mal die SuFu benutzt und ein fred weniger der die DB zumüllt.


----------



## JacobyVII (14. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Bis es irgendwann mal zu bekannt wird und die Flamer (GEISTIGE!!! Kiddys) Lotro anfangen



WoW ist eher was für die kiddys meiner meinung nach...ausserdem is lotro ned das spiel für jedermann(eher für die fans der reihe)


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Juni 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht woran es liegt, aber eins weis ich ganz genau; wenn sich das Forum hier nicht auf Dauer ändert, werde ich mir ein anderes Forum suchen oder es direkt ganz lassen. Würde es schade finden, da Buffed eigentlich immer das beste Forum war was ich kannte.


Je mehr User desto schlechter wird es. Das Problem ist aber auch das viele User immer fauler werden und sich die Antwort auf ihre Frage nicht suchen, die aber in 99% aller Fälle schon existiert. Logisch das dann viel geflamt wird. 
Ich will hier auch keinen Mod oder Admin einen Vorwurf machen, weil scheinbar einfach nicht die Zeit dafür da ist mehr durch zu greifen. Es gibt Foren die sehr viel größer sind und da läuft es besser als hier. 
Das Problem ist auch das Alter vieler User und deren teilweise absoluter Gleichgültigkeit mit denen sie Beiträge hier schreiben, die oftmals noch nicht mal in das richtige Forum gestellt werden.


----------



## Bulldoz (14. Juni 2009)

Mal ein Beispiel

Jemand erstellt einen Thread (unwissentlich) zum 10ten mal.

Anstatt dann zB so zu Antworten: Sry Xxxx aber diesen Thread gibts es schon ziemlich oft. Such doch erstmal in dem Xxx oder Xxx Forum vielleicht findest du da was

kommt meist folgendes: Boah noch so ein Thread. SuFu benutzt? Sowas gibts schon zu genüge pls /close


Warum kann man bei sowas zB nicht freundlich antworten? Muss direkt auf die aggressive Tour sein?


----------



## Brisk7373 (14. Juni 2009)

Mir ist auch aufgefallen das man in jedem Threat den man erstellt geflamed wird ..aber naja was soll man machen ?


----------



## Fr34z0r (14. Juni 2009)

Hach ja, ich glaube, die häufigsten Antworten die ich hier regelmäßig lesen kann sind: "www.gidf.de" , "sufu benutzen" , "lol omg".

Es wird zu 80% nicht geholfen, sondern meist wird der TE nur zugeflamt. Ich persönlich hoffe ja immernoch das dies eines Tages besser wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was mir am meisten fehlt ist richtiger Satzbau, die Benutzung von Satzzeichen (damit ist nicht übermäßige Benutzung gemeint) und Groß- und Kleinschreibung zum leichteren Lesen eines Beitrages.

Naja, ich arbeite schon an mir nur noch sinnvolle Beiträge zu schreiben, und ich hoffe das dies alle anderen auch tun würden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (14. Juni 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> kommt meist folgendes: Boah noch so ein Thread. SuFu benutzt? Sowas gibts schon zu genüge pls /close



Also wie hier zum Beispiel? Lass uns doch ruhig über konkrete Beispiele reden die in Form von Threads zu Verfügung stehen.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

Ich kann die Flamer aber auch oft verstehen.

Viele Fragen werden teilweise 5-6 mal Pro Tag abgehandelt. 
Da kommt das Gefühl auf, dass sich niemand mehr die Mühe macht auch nur einen Finger selbst zu rühren.


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Juni 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Warum kann man bei sowas zB nicht freundlich antworten? Muss direkt auf die aggressive Tour sein?


Oftmals ja, weil dann vom TE wieder kommt: *Ist mir doch egal* eben wie ich schon geschrieben habe die sogenannte _Gleichgültigkeit_


----------



## Grushdak (14. Juni 2009)

Es ist eben nicht egal, daß man mit Absicht ohne nachzudenken gegen die Regeln verstößt und nen XXten Thread aufmacht.
Dafür hat jedes Forum nunmal Regeln, die nicht nur "Gesetze" darstellen - sondern hilfreich sein sollen.
Warst Du schon mal im Team eines Forums z.B. als Mod oder Admin?
Es ist echt keine leichte Arbeit, eine Community in Schacht zu halten.
Und es ist auch gar nicht mal deren Aufgabe - dazu sollte jeder User beitragen.

Wenn ich daran denke, wie es zu anfang hier war - ja es hat sich sehr viel geändert.
User treten sowas von frech auf, ignorieren Werte - was wiederum so langsam "normale" User erzürnt.
Es ist echt traurig, was durch gewisse "Möchtegernepros" hier so zustande kommt.

Was mich hier öfters sauer macht, ist die Faulheit und Ignoranz Mancher hier - 
Hauptsache sie stehen mal im Rampenlicht - wenn auch nur ganz kurz.

Finde es im Übrigen toll, daß die Mods und Admins hier noch alles so gut im Griff haben - thx.
Woanders wäre es schon ganz anders zur Sache gegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Larmina (14. Juni 2009)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> WoW ist eher was für die kiddys meiner meinung nach...ausserdem is lotro ned das spiel für jedermann(eher für die fans der reihe)


Mir war ehrlich gesagt das Kampfsystem zu langsam... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr34z0r (14. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber auch das viele User immer fauler werden und sich die Antwort auf ihre Frage nicht suchen, die aber in 99% aller Fälle schon existiert. Logisch das dann viel geflamt wird.



Das tolle ist ja, wenn man einen alten Thread "wiederbelebt" in dem das Thema besprochen wurde, wo man Hilfe braucht kommen solche lustigen Kommentare in denen man wiederum Beleidigt wird weil man ja nur in alten Threads rumschreibt um Beiträge zu bekommen. Wie soll man also auf ein Thema Hilfe bekommen ohne geflamed zu werden, wenn es das Thema schon gab? -.-

Nunja...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (14. Juni 2009)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> Mir ist auch aufgefallen das man in jedem Threat den man erstellt geflamed wird ..aber naja was soll man machen ?



also ich bin eigentlih ganz stolz auf meinen http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=101697 thread :-P auch wenn ich jetzt riskiere, dass sich die flamer darüber hermachen.. auf den ganzen 6 Seiten die der Thread lang ist gibt es nur sehr wenige flames und dann nichtmal so krasse :-P Also es geht auch ohne!


----------



## ANubiZzz (14. Juni 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Warum kann man bei sowas zB nicht freundlich antworten? Muss direkt auf die aggressive Tour sein?




Gegenfrage:

Unwissendlich gibt es nicht, mann kann nachschauen und suchen.  Nur viele sind schlicht *zu Faul* zum suchen. 
Klar kann mann freundlich antworten aber, hätte der te auch nur versucht sich zu informieren wäre nie ein fred entstanden, hätte mann nie antworten müssen, wäre nie ein "flame" entstanden.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (14. Juni 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Mal ein Beispiel
> 
> Jemand erstellt einen Thread (unwissentlich) zum 10ten mal.
> 
> ...




du weißt schon dass das ein forum ist, wo ein paar tausend menschen unterwegs sind? und jeder mensch ist verschieden.

sorry, aber dein thread ist müll. ich bin einer von den tausend menschen...


----------



## Bulldoz (14. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also wie hier zum Beispiel? Lass uns doch ruhig über konkrete Beispiele reden die in Form von Threads zu Verfügung stehen.




Ja sowelche Threads sind sowas von dermaßen sinnlos... Sowas poste ich auch nur von 1000 Threads höchstens einmal. Bei dem Thread wie du es als Beispiel nennst, hätte einmal einloggen genügt und dafür einen Thread erstellen!?! Alter Schwede na dann aber Hallo.

Wenn sowas ok ist, erstell ich das nächste Mal einen Thread indem ich fragen werde, welches Klopapier ihr mir empfehlen könnt. 2 oder doch lieber 3 lagig?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Juni 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Das tolle ist ja, wenn man einen alten Thread "wiederbelebt" in dem das Thema besprochen wurde, wo man Hilfe braucht kommen solche lustigen Kommentare in denen man wiederum Beleidigt wird weil man ja nur in alten Threads rumschreibt um Beiträge zu bekommen. Wie soll man also auf ein Thema Hilfe bekommen ohne geflamed zu werden, wenn es das Thema schon gab? -.-
> 
> Nunja...


Wenn es mal nur das wäre, dann ist ja noch alles in Ordnung. Aber gerade in letzter Zeit werden einfach so Beiträge aus Langeweile wiederbelebt, wo keine neue Frage dazu gestellt wird, sondern nur eine weitere Antwort, die den TE des ein Jahr alten, oder noch älteren Threads nun wirklich nicht mehr interessiert.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> 2 oder doch lieber 3 lagig?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1-lagig mit Ökosiegel!


----------



## Fr34z0r (14. Juni 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Wenn sowas ok ist, erstell ich das nächste Mal einen Thread indem ich fragen werde, welches Klopapier ihr mir empfehlen könnt. 2 oder doch lieber 3 lagig?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



3 lagig, das ist flauschiger. Achso, und benutzt das Klopapier sparender, benutzt es beiseitig, der Erfolg liegt auf der Hand.

/offtopic ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulldoz (14. Juni 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> du weißt schon dass das ein forum ist, wo ein paar tausend menschen unterwegs sind? und jeder mensch ist verschieden.
> 
> sorry, aber dein thread ist müll. ich bin einer von den tausend menschen...




Wenn der Thread Müll ist, wieso liest du ihn dann und antwortest auch noch?! Du bist nur einer der Tausenden, die die Community den Bach runter ziehen!


----------



## Fr34z0r (14. Juni 2009)

Es gibt aber auch positive Beispiele.

Ich hab grade ein Paradebeispiel gefunden.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=107822
Es wurde kurz und knapp nach 15 Minuten geantwortet, kein Flamen, kein Offtopic.


----------



## ANubiZzz (14. Juni 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Wenn der Thread Müll ist, wieso liest du ihn dann und antwortest auch noch?! Du bist nur einer der Tausenden, die die Community den Bach runter ziehen!




Wo zieht er denn?  es ist seine meinung Oo.
 Und btw, er sagt dein fred ist müll. er kann das aber erst sagen nachdem er ihn gelesen hat.

Oder sagst du,  das auto kaufe ich nicht, ohne es probegefahren zu haben?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (14. Juni 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch positive Beispiele.
> 
> Ich hab grade ein Paradebeispiel gefunden.
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=107822
> Es wurde kurz und knapp nach 15 Minuten geantwortet, kein Flamen, kein Offtopic.



dann alle hin da und zuspammen


----------



## Tikume (14. Juni 2009)

Sowas meine ich ja. Du hast in einigen Fällen sicher Recht, aber bei sehr vielen Threads fehlt mir persönlich jedes Verständnis.


Highlights der letzten Zeit:

*"Welche Klasse soll ich spielen?"*
Ich verstehe es wenn jemand neu ist, sich einige Klassenbeschreibungen angesehen hat und dann ein paar relativ gezielte Nachfragen hat.
Ich verstehe nicht wenn jemand mit einem oder mehreren 80ern sowas ins blaue rausjagt, ev. noch garniert mit der Zusatzfrage "Was machtn maistn Dämätsch?????!!!".


*"Wo soll ich leveln?"*
Sogar die offizielle Seite bietet eine Übersicht der Gebiete. Aber auch im Spiel wird man mit Weiterleitungsquests zugeworfen.
Bei einem neuen Spieler kann ich ja verstehen dass die Frage aufkommt, aber gerade hier müsste es auch einen Drang geben neue Gebiete zu erkunden. Zumindest mir ging es zu Release so.
Und ein erfahrener Spieler ... siehe erster Satz. Der sollte wirklich eine Ahnung haben wie er an solche Infos kommt - und wenn es eben auch nur die offizielle Seite ist.




Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Ich hab grade ein Paradebeispiel gefunden.
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=107822
> Es wurde kurz und knapp nach 15 Minuten geantwortet, kein Flamen, kein Offtopic.


Und vor allem mal wieder im falschen Forum. Ach ja - Argument ist ja meistens weil dort schneller geantwortet wird. Mit dem Argument muss man dann aber auch alle Foren einstampfen und alles landet im Allgemeinen.
Will das jemand hier?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (14. Juni 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Oder sagst du,  das auto kaufe ich nicht, ohne es probegefahren zu haben?



ja, wenn es sowas ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (14. Juni 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> ja, wenn es sowas ist:



*lach*  das ist ne Kaffeemaschine mit scheinwerfern,  aber doch kein auto.


----------



## Tobis1988 (14. Juni 2009)

nur mal damit ich das verstehe, 

also alle leute die sich über denkfaule leute aufregen, welche lieber nen thread öffnen um fragen zu stellen, welche in anderen threads bereits beantwortet wurden,

denken wirklich, dass das flamen von faulen leuten sie auf ein höheres niveau stellt und sie damit auch nur einen funken besser macht?


----------



## Tikume (14. Juni 2009)

Tobis1988 schrieb:


> denken wirklich, dass das flamen von faulen leuten sie auf ein höheres niveau stellt und sie damit auch nur einen funken besser macht?



Nein, aber vielleicht merken die faulen Leute dass ihr Verhalten nicht ankommt.

Ich zumindest ärgere mich über mich selbst, wenn ich fest stelle dass ich etwas hätte selbst lösen können, es aber nicht getan habe weil ich zu schnell auf die Hilfe anderer zurückgegriffen habe.


----------



## Larmina (14. Juni 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Ja sowelche Threads sind sowas von dermaßen sinnlos... Sowas poste ich auch nur von 1000 Threads höchstens einmal. Bei dem Thread wie du es als Beispiel nennst, hätte einmal einloggen genügt und dafür einen Thread erstellen!?! Alter Schwede na dann aber Hallo.
> 
> Wenn sowas ok ist, erstell ich das nächste Mal einen Thread indem ich fragen werde, welches Klopapier ihr mir empfehlen könnt. 2 oder doch lieber 3 lagig?!
> 
> ...


Kommt auf deinen Stuhl an. Wenn er flüssiger ist brauchst du 3lagiges, das weicht nicht durch, wenn er fester ist dann nimm das 2lagige, da das billiger ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr34z0r (14. Juni 2009)

Tobis1988 schrieb:


> nur mal damit ich das verstehe,
> 
> also alle leute die sich über denkfaule leute aufregen, welche lieber nen thread öffnen um fragen zu stellen, welche in anderen threads bereits beantwortet wurden,
> 
> denken wirklich, dass das flamen von faulen leuten sie auf ein höheres niveau stellt und sie damit auch nur einen funken besser macht?



So siehts aus.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (14. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Kommt auf deinen Stuhl an. Wenn er flüssiger ist brauchst du 3lagiges, das weicht nicht durch, wenn er fester ist dann nimm das 2lagige, da das billiger ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder direkt per Hand.. das spart die Kosten für Klopapier, man hat mehr Gefühl dabei und man sollte sich ja sowieso die Hände waschen.


----------



## Larmina (14. Juni 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> oder direkt per Hand.. das spart die Kosten für Klopapier, man hat mehr Gefühl dabei und man sollte sich ja sowieso die Hände waschen.


Ist aber in der Gastronomie nicht sooo gut.. nein.. ich hör auf.. sonst kann ich nie wieder in restaurants essen >.<


----------



## ANubiZzz (14. Juni 2009)

Tobis1988 schrieb:


> nur mal damit ich das verstehe,
> 
> also alle leute die sich über denkfaule leute aufregen, welche lieber nen thread öffnen um fragen zu stellen, welche in anderen threads bereits beantwortet wurden,
> 
> denken wirklich, dass das flamen von faulen leuten sie auf ein höheres niveau stellt und sie damit auch nur einen funken besser macht?




definiere  "Flame"


----------



## Tobis1988 (14. Juni 2009)

ahja tikume und im reallife machste des aber dann auch so nehme ich mal an, weil ich meine die erziehung ist ja vorhanden, egal ob es rl oder vl ist oder?


----------



## Fr34z0r (14. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ist aber in der Gastronomie nicht sooo gut.. nein.. ich hör auf.. sonst kann ich nie wieder in restaurants essen >.<



Das kannst du auch nicht wenn du wüsstest, wie due Küchen von manchen Gestronomien aussehen.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (14. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ist aber in der Gastronomie nicht sooo gut.. nein.. ich hör auf.. sonst kann ich nie wieder in restaurants essen >.<



schon mal beim Mexikaner gewesen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: mann ist das langweilig um die Zeit wenn man erkältet ist und noch bis 7 uhr morgens schicht hat.. wenn man Krank ist vergeht die Zeit sooo langsam


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2009)

Tobis1988 schrieb:


> ahja tikume und im reallife machste des aber dann auch so nehme ich mal an, weil ich meine die erziehung ist ja vorhanden, egal ob es rl oder vl ist oder?



Exakt hier ist die Trennlienie!

Dank der Anonymität des Internets erlauben sich hier manche Subjekte mehr als sie sich im RL Angesicht zu Angesicht jemals trauen würden.


----------



## Grushdak (14. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Highlights der letzten Zeit:
> 
> *"Welche Klasse soll ich spielen?"*
> 
> *"Wo soll ich leveln?"*



Ehrlich gesagt, solche Topics gehen imo ja noch.
Aber wenn dann sowas kommt, wie  battlenet, battlenet 2 oder battlenet 3 +++ - 
oder Topics die aus bereits existierenden Topics hervorgehen und sie anfangen mit "inspiriert von dem Topic ...."
und über selbiges Thema handeln - oder diese trendmäßigen Umfragen - Infos zu ulduar Firstkill 1, 2, 3 oder 4 ....
Sever down ... Hilfe gehackt ... und so weiter ...

gähn, schnauf ...

Na ok, jeder empfindet es numal anders.

*edit*
Imo ist das Unwort der letzten Jahre eindeutig "Flame" (welch ein bescheuertes Wort)!


----------



## Larmina (14. Juni 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> schon mal beim Mexikaner gewesen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


erinnert das noch jemanden an Yogg-Saron?


----------



## Tobis1988 (14. Juni 2009)

@ anubizz, für mich fängt flamen da an wo die allgemein zu erwartende höfflichkeit gegenüber mitmenschen aufhört, also sprich wo es manchen leuten sinnvoller erscheint einfach überall ihre blöden kommentare dazugeben zu müssen.

meine these lautet ja, das sich leute die sich hier in den foren und ingame wie arschlöcher benehmen auch im rl arschlöcher sind, weil leute die im rl eine halbwegs gescheite erziehung genossen haben und auch über ein gewisses gehirnvolumen verfügen, auch den verstand besitzen sich im vl nich wie ein neandertaler zu benehmen.


----------



## Fr34z0r (14. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> erinnert das noch jemanden an Yogg-Saron?



*meld*


----------



## Bulldoz (14. Juni 2009)

Ajajaj wird mir gerade etwas zu ekelig ^^
Ich geh schlafen, bevor noch Antworten kommen, von denen ich Alpträume bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd nachher mal gucken was sich hier noch so ergeben hat.

Gn8 zusammen ^^


----------



## Obenaus (14. Juni 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> du weißt schon dass das ein forum ist, wo ein paar tausend menschen unterwegs sind? und jeder mensch ist verschieden.
> 
> sorry, aber dein thread ist müll. ich bin einer von den tausend menschen...



Es mag ja sein das jeder Mensch verschieden ist, aber du bist nur ein Mitläufer, der im Strom der typischen flamer mitschwimmt...

Ich bin der typische User, der eigentlich nur liest, doch fallen mir im Zuge von flames immer wieder die gleichen Name auf - wie deiner eben.
Manche können eben nicht mehr und das sehr gut.


----------



## Musel (14. Juni 2009)

Ich war ne Ganze Zeit lang in einem Support Forum für ein CMS als Mod Unterwegs. Dort hatten wir dann am ende uns ein script gebaut, wo wir mit einem immer gleichen Standard text auf die SuFu hingewiesen hatten und dort dann auch noch Schlagwörter die das finden vereinfachen, eingefügt hatten.
Mit einem klick war text drin und der Beitrag war dann Closed, so das danach niemand mehr die Möglichkeit hatte auch nur Ansatz weise den TE zu Flammen. 
Ok, wir die Mods mussten uns einiges Anhören, aber es war unser Zuhause so zusagen und da galt unser Hausrecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu kann man nur sagen das ein Forum das ist soweit es der Betreiber Selber zulässt.

Was die Art der User angeht, gebe ich den Leuten Recht, die sagen, das sich die wow comm ändert und das auch direckt in den Foren wieder gespiegelt wird.



Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Man will halt einfach eine "online berühmtheit" werden.. ist genau wie in WoW ingame.. ich denke jeder kennt auf seinem Server leute die dafür bekannt sind, dass sie jede gelegenheit nutzen um sinnlose diskussionen im Handelschat zu führen. Meißt sind dies super erfolgreiche raider denen das Spiel nicht genug ist.. sie müssen es halt zum Status Server-Berühmtheit schaffen



Auch das kann ich so unterschreiben, das verhalten der beschreibenden User ist leider immer öfters zu finden.

Ich liebe hier das Hunter Forum, da ist ne kleine eingefleischte comm, die nahezu 0% Flamme anteil hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobis1988 (14. Juni 2009)

das sich manche leute im vl anders benehmen beweist das was ich schon lange vermute, viele leute schalten das internet an und das hirn aus...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (14. Juni 2009)

nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also irgendwie ist dieser thread so gut wie flame-frei auf den 3 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (14. Juni 2009)

Tobis1988 schrieb:


> ahja tikume und im reallife machste des aber dann auch so nehme ich mal an, weil ich meine die erziehung ist ja vorhanden, egal ob es rl oder vl ist oder?



RL Life begegnen mir solche Leute weitaus seltener. Aber ja: Wenn sich jemand daneben benimmt bekommt er meine Meinung unverblümt mitgeteilt.


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nein, aber vielleicht merken die faulen Leute dass ihr Verhalten nicht ankommt.
> 
> Ich zumindest ärgere mich über mich selbst, wenn ich fest stelle dass ich etwas hätte selbst lösen können, es aber nicht getan habe weil ich zu schnell auf die Hilfe anderer zurückgegriffen habe.



Ja das stimmt. Wenn ich mal so auf meine letzten zwei Jahre hier zurück schaue, dann hätte ich selber auch bestimmt 100 Fragen zum Thema WoW gehabt. Ich bin ja auch nicht allwissend. Wirklich erstellt habe ich in der Zeit aber vielleicht nur zwei oder drei Fragen. Den Rest machen die Suchfunktion vom Board oder eben Google.
Schlimm finde ich es, wenn User eine Frage stellen und dann schreiben das sie schon alle möglichen Suchen genutzt hätten. Dann noch als letzten Satz schreiben: *Kein geflame bitte* 
Dann schaue ich in Google und finde die Antwort auf seine Frage in 5 Sekunden. Und was soll ich ihm dann nun antworten? Das provoziert doch schon das flamen.


----------



## ANubiZzz (14. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> erinnert das noch jemanden an Yogg-Saron?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (14. Juni 2009)

Musel schrieb:


> Ich liebe hier das Hunter Forum, da ist ne kleine eingefleischte comm, die nahezu 0% Flamme anteil hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der durchschnittliche Jäger ist zu doof das Jägerforum zu finden also seid ihr unter euch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Wenn ihr mir nicht 5 Millionen &#8364; gebt erklär ich B1ubb den Weg xD


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (14. Juni 2009)

Tobis1988 schrieb:


> das sich manche leute im vl anders benehmen beweist das was ich schon lange vermute, viele leute schalten das internet an und das hirn aus...



da fällt mit mein "ticket des Tages" ein...

"mich hat es raus geschmisen und als ich mich wieder anmeldete waren meine schuhe weg "
(waren nicht wirklich weg, nur ausgezogen)
oder:

-----------------------------

Ihr verschissenen noob verkackten Programmierer! Ihr seid tatsächlich zu dumm diese XXXX weitestgehend bugfrei zu gestalten! Wegen euch HURENSÖHNEN gebe ich immer wieder XXX und XXXX aus um meine XXXXX wegzubekommen! Wenn ihr Spassten zu
-------------------------

dann war er scheinbar so in rage, dass er vorzeitig auf senden gedrückt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(habe mal die "verräterischen" Worte ge-XXXXX-t ^^)


----------



## Grushdak (14. Juni 2009)

Allerdings ist die Suchfunktion imo etwas unvorteilhaft eingestellt.
Am Anfang hatte ich auch so meine Schwierigkeiten (habe trotztdem kaum Topics eröffnet).

Denn die Standarteinstellung bei der Suche ist nicht auf "Nur Threadtitel" suchen.
Sie durchsucht alle möglichen Themen nach den gesuchten Wörtern, was dann wiederrum massig Topics ausspuckt, 
wo irgendwo ein Post mit den gesuchten Wörtern versteckt ist - folglich wieder lange suchen.

... fiel mir grad noch so ein ...


----------



## Larmina (14. Juni 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> da fällt mit mein "ticket des Tages" ein...
> 
> "mich hat es raus geschmisen und als ich mich wieder anmeldete waren meine schuhe weg "
> 
> ...


Pissu GM?^^


----------



## Musel (14. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Der durchschnittliche Jäger ist zu doof das Jägerforum zu finden also seid ihr unter euch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich Spare mir jetzt jegliche Kommentare, aber nur weil du ein imba Pic in deiner sig hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so und nu BTT


----------



## Tikume (14. Juni 2009)

Man kann übrigens auch sehr leicht Google für die Suche nutzen.

Einfach eingeben wenn man z.B. nach "Leveln" suchen will:
+site:buffed.de/forum +Leveln

Ich wunder mich da immer, die Kiddies sollten in Sachen Internet ja eigentlich fitter sein.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (14. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Pissu GM?^^



sowas in der richtung :-P *hust*


----------



## Larmina (14. Juni 2009)

Musel schrieb:


> Ich Spare mir jetzt jegliche Kommentare, aber nur weil du ein imba Pic in deiner sig hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schandmaul für immer!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- Damit verabschiede ich mich für heute und wünsche eine gute nacht. Bittebitte liebe Mods lasst die Story um Yogg-Saron drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Zoid: In welchem Spiel bist du Cheffe?^^ Muss ich mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (14. Juni 2009)

nachti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Spellmâster- (14. Juni 2009)

Naja Leute, ich werd mich mal auf´s Ohr legen. Gn8


----------



## Tobis1988 (14. Juni 2009)

na ja es wundert mich anhand mancher tatsachen nicht mehr, was aus wow geworden ist, wenn ich so an die situation für die randoms denke, mit dem eq check scheis in dala nordbank oder so ähnlich und das bei raidcontent der immer leichter wird, komisch zu sunwell zeiten gabs son schrott noch  nich, hab ich das gefühl das alle leute die sich über blizz und die casuals beschweren, eben genau die leute sind die schuld daran sind wie es ist....


----------



## theduke666 (14. Juni 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> PS. BITTE BITTE BITTE verkneift euch, egal ob 12 oder 50 alt, Flames, dumme Antworten oder Beledigungen jeglicher Art. Möchte einmal wieder einen Thread lesen, wo alles mit* Anstand *zu geht.


Und deine Sig lautet "PWND BY KACKNOOB"..... Hmm


----------



## blooooooody (14. Juni 2009)

ein Forum verläuft immer so ab... Man hat 1 Frage oder 1 Problem darauf gibt es 100 antworten und eine ist vieleicht dann hilfreich und das ist wirklich in jedem Forum, egal wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

darauf kommt noch das zum teil die beschissnesten sachen gefragt wird wo sowiso niemand weiter helfen kann oder schon 10mal eröffnet wurde...

macht euch nie zu grosse hoffnungen in einem Forum das jemals eine frage so beantwortet wird wie sie sein soll... WILLKOMMEN IM INTERNET


----------



## Measmar (14. Juni 2009)

Genau so wie sich in WoW: " Hi hast du Bock unsre Grp in scholo zubegleiten. Unser Tank hat Erfahrung und mit ein paar trys schaffen wirs sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "zu "Ololloll nur 2k dps...omg solche lowbobs..stfu und fu ya..lowroflloxxoromg..." gewandelt hat, so wandelt sich nun auch die Community von allgemein hilfsbereit und geduldig zu gestresst, genervt und unreif...

Natürlich spürt man das teilweise auch in den buffed-Foren...


----------



## Lillyan (14. Juni 2009)

Ich habe den Thread mal ins richtige Forum verschoben und nun hört bitte bitte mit dem spammen auf... das offtopic hier drin ist echt nimmer schön.


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (14. Juni 2009)

Mir fallen da ganz spontan 3 Sachen ein, wie man die Anzahl der Flames zurückgehen lassen könnte:

1. Auf der buffed.de-Startseite immer die neuesten 10 anstatt 5 aktuellsten Threads anzeigen. Dann ärgert sich auch niemand alteingesessenes darüber, dass die obersten 4 Threads nur langweilige Wiederholungen sind.

2. Den Postcounter entfernen.

3. Die SuFu verbessern, so dass Threads nicht nach alles beinhalteten Begriffen durchsucht werden, sondern nur nach den Überschriften.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (14. Juni 2009)

palas_an_die_macht schrieb:


> 3. Die SuFu verbessern, so dass Threads nicht nach alles beinhalteten Begriffen durchsucht werden, sondern nur nach den Überschriften.



Und was passiert dann mit threads die "Hilfe!!" oder "..." heißen ?


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (14. Juni 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Und was passiert dann mit threads die "Hilfe!!" oder "..." heißen ?



Nach Threads mit diesen vielsagenden Titeln sucht doch keiner.


----------



## ReWahn (14. Juni 2009)

palas_an_die_macht schrieb:


> Mir fallen da ganz spontan 3 Sachen ein, wie man die Anzahl der Flames zurückgehen lassen könnte:
> 
> 1. Auf der buffed.de-Startseite immer die neuesten 10 anstatt 5 aktuellsten Threads anzeigen. Dann ärgert sich auch niemand alteingesessenes darüber, dass die obersten 4 Threads nur langweilige Wiederholungen sind.
> 
> ...



1) würde den rahmen der buffed-seite sprengen.

2) ok.

3) http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...ode=adv&f=4

man kann unter anderem auswählen:
-Suchbereich festlegen-

[]vollständige Suche
[x]nur in Titeln suchen

Ich hielt es bis jetzt nicht für möglich, dass man selbst mit der buffed boardsuche überfordert sein kann o_O


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (14. Juni 2009)

palas_an_die_macht schrieb:


> Nach Threads mit diesen vielsagenden Titeln sucht doch keiner.



genau deswegen ja.. die tauchen dann nicht in den Ergebnissen auf auch wenn IN dem thread unglaublich wichtige und zur problemlösung beitragende dinge stehen ^^


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (14. Juni 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> 3) http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...ode=adv&f=4
> 
> man kann unter anderem auswählen:
> -Suchbereich festlegen-
> ...



Sorry, das hab ich übersehen. Ist aber auch "relativ" neu, oder?


----------



## ReWahn (14. Juni 2009)

palas_an_die_macht schrieb:


> Sorry, das hab ich übersehen. Ist aber auch "relativ" neu, oder?


kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. war immer als option verfügbar wenn ich was gesucht hab. frag die forenadministration, ob die erweiterte suche seit forenlaunch on ist... eine erweiterte suchfunktion gehört aber zur basisausstattung jedes einigermassen guten forums. kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die erst nachträglich implementiert wurde.


----------



## Killaface92 (14. Juni 2009)

sind aber auch interrasante themen dabei und ausserdem hat man immerwas zu lachen.


----------



## Bulldoz (14. Juni 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Und deine Sig lautet "PWND BY KACKNOOB"..... Hmm



Was hat denn jetzt bitte meine Signatur mit der Aussage zu tun, dass ich mal wieder einen Thread sehen möchte wo alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht? Du weist doch noch nicht mal was meine Signatur zu bedeuten hat. Bzw den Grund wieso die Signatur so ist wie sie ist.

Och man...und wieder so ein sinnloser Kommentar den ich beantworte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (14. Juni 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Was hat denn jetzt bitte meine Signatur mit der Aussage zu tun, dass ich mal wieder einen Thread sehen möchte wo alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht? Du weist doch noch nicht mal was meine Signatur zu bedeuten hat. Bzw den Grund wieso die Signatur so ist wie sie ist.
> 
> Och man...und wieder so ein sinnloser Kommentar den ich beantworte
> 
> ...


Egal wie die entstehungsgeschichte ist: Wenn man sie nicht kennt dann kann man durchaus die vermutung bekommen, dass du auch nur ein flamer und/oder Kiddy bist. Es ist der Eindruck auf andere der zählt, nicht was du vielleicht damit verbindest
und By the way: Der Kommentar war nicht sinnlos du verstehst ihn nur nicht




Extra für dich: Ein flamefreier Thread http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1801743


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2009)

ich glaube kaum das es an der "verderbten" wow com liegt zumindest nicht nur an dieser sondern auch allgemein am großen bekanntheitsgrad von buffed ich meine hier sind auch leute drin die vermutlich NIE auch nur ein MMO gespielt haben.


----------

